# Cavs Will Be In Market For Rasheed



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Cleveland's interest in Rasheed Wallace this summer appears genuine, if they can get the 35-year-old power forward on a short deal.

Cavs assistant John Kuester was with the Pistons and Wallace for a few years and likes Wallace.

http://www.cleveland.com/pluto/blog/index.ssf/2009/06terry_plutos_talkin_about_brow_8.html


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

He would be a big help to the team, thats for sure. I don't think he would get them over the hump though. They need a legit second scoring option at the forward. Kobe has Gasol, Lebron needs someone of that caliber, and Sheed is past that.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

Ferry has his work cut out for him this summer. It will be very difficult to build a team around LeBron that can win now and not suck by 2010/201. Being over the cap and having no one on the team that other teams want ( AJ excluded due to being free agent) makes it difficult. Expiring contract help but only in getting players on current teams that the teams don't want due to contract length, teams rebuilding, etc. So getting undesirables like Zach Randolph or AK47 woudl be easy. Getting over the hill players like Carter or Shaq also would be easy. Problem is they cost your expiring contracts and who wants them in 2 years? The other option is to overpay older players with the mid-level ( Wallace) by giving more years than anybody would normally do. You can also throw in future #1's to help out. BUT you could end up with no LeBron, having too many bad contracts and a lack of #1's when you need them. Ferry needs to work magic.

Why wouldn't LeBron, if he really wanted to stay in Cleveland, help management out and let them know what he wants and needs to stay. It is so stupid that Cleveland doesn't build a high paced offense around LeBron. Nobody can stop him in the open court and he seems to enjoy playing in transition. The only way you can beat LeBron is when the Cavs walk it up the court and the defense can get set.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Sheed would be a nice addition to the Cavs, there's no doubt about that. I don't think he'd as much of an impact as Shaq, though.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

is this a guaransheed?

at least Sheed would be huge defensively, he can negate Howard with a double much better than any Cav can, hopefully Lebron can motivate him to work in the post, then that would be a solid option


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

Will Sheed play for the mid level exception ? I think that only works for him if it is for 4 years. LeBron will have to be MJ to Rodman with Sheed. I'm just not sure what the current Sheed is. He hasn't played well for a while.


----------

